# leere datei erstellen



## themadman (17. Januar 2005)

Servus Leute,

Ich will eigentlich nur etwas ganz kleines erreichen aber weiß echt nicht wie...
Ich möchte eine Leere Datei mit ezeugen. aber wie bekomme ich das hin

In meinem Programm gibt es die variable _File_

Nun möchte ich die Datei (_File_), falls sie nicht existiert (die Prüfung danach hab ich schon), erzeugen.

Kann mir jemand helfen? Wäre nett.

MfG
Mike


----------



## NRFi (17. Januar 2005)

normal reicht

```
hFile = freefile
open File for output as hFile

close hFile
```
wenn es nicht reicht, machste 
dim hFile as integer

```
hFile = freefile
open File for output as hFile
print hFile, ""
close hFile
```
du kannst es auch über ein filestream mit createtextfile oder so erstellen wenn mich nicht alles täuscht.


----------



## d4kine (17. Januar 2005)

Jap, kannste mit fso. Musste unter*
   Projekt -> Verweise...* bei *Microsoft Scripting Runtime* ein Häckchen machen und folgenden code eingeben. natürlich bedürftig anpassen 


```
Dim fso As New FileSystemObject
   
   Private Sub Form_Load()
   fso.CreateTextFile "DATEI.TXT"
   Open "DATEI.TXT" For Output As #1
   Close #1
   End Sub
```


----------



## themadman (17. Januar 2005)

danke, hätte ich auch selbst drauf kommen können, denn wenn ich in die datei schreiben mache ich es ja genauso...


----------

